

The job interview now comes with startup perks, like a lunch date - vinhnx
http://m.sfgate.com/business/article/The-job-interview-now-comes-with-startup-perks-6209140.php#photo-7824701

======
lnanek2
On the same topic, I was really impressed interviewing over at FitBit the
other day. Everyone was super nice, they invited you to help yourself to the
kitchen, brought water, offered to bring other things, ended it with a free
Charge HR FitBit bracelet saying they know it takes a lot of time and energy
to come interview for half a day, etc..

Super nice people taking the pain out of interviewing. They offered to expense
air fare and accommodations beforehand too, called the day before with tips on
how to do your best during the interviews, etc.. Office is right next to the
BART and easy to get to compared to many other companies. Seems like really
top notch treatment.

